# Updated pics



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hey guys.. figured id update my pics..added new rims since the last time.. and stealth corners thanks to liuspeed tuning.. and some 98 tail lights lemme know wha tyou think

My Car PIcs


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it, but im not feeling the huge VIS decal at all


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

looking hot.... i really love the color


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

like the car.... like the rims... like the paint


lose the VIS sticker ..and lose the GTR ...

thats my thoughts.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea, i forgot to say that the GTR badge is a bit ricey. i like the car though


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice car, I dont care for the rims, vis sticker def gotta go, gtr, yea that too

Overall, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah, and the stealth corners would look hot as well.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

stealths are on....check page 2. I agree with everyone else too...love it...just lose the signage.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

andre said:


> I agree with everyone else too...love it...just lose the signage.


X2!!!!!!!! Awesome color.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

YOU KILLED IT WITH THE DEcaLS!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!


Such a beautiful car, and ya kill it with THAT!?  At least get a Spec-v SE-R sign


----------

